# 2014 CES Rumors



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I thought I would start a thread for discussion of the upcoming CES show in January. Please feel free to discuss any rumors you might have heard or things you want the manufacturers to bring into production. 



One thing I have heard is that Sony is making an 8V preout Double DIN deck next year. 

The other rumor I have hear is that they are considering bringing back the Sony ES line.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

NO info to add but most definitely in for new info.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Andy Wehmeyer's Audiofrog will shock the industry with their debut product lineup. The crowning jewel in the lineup will be the "Beatus Rana" (Latin for Happy Frog) subwoofer line. 










You did say "*rumors*" right?


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

rton20s said:


> Andy Wehmeyer's Audiofrog will shock the industry with their debut product lineup. The crowning jewel in the lineup will be the "Beatus Rana" (Latin for Happy Frog) subwoofer line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol - NICE. Gotta get me one of those. Gonna make the Illusion CXL 12 look like an MTX sub.:laugh:


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Any DSP information on new models?


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I heard that look for a new DSP from AudioControl which might be interesting in an already crowded product segment.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

fahrfrompuken said:


> I heard that look for a new DSP from AudioControl which might be interesting in an already crowded product segment.


That might be interesting. I think a lot of people were a bit let down when they released the DQ-61. Most people were expecting a more robust DSP from what I have gathered.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Anybody happen to hear about Alpine or Pioneer making a worthy sq 2DIN nav system? Something like a Pioneer Z with the guts of a P99 for instance? I know... I can dream tho right?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I think the same question about a DD SQ unit has been asked every year since the P99 was released. Maybe even longer.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

rton20s said:


> I think the same question about a DD SQ unit has been asked every year since the P99 was released. Maybe even longer.


Gonna keep asking it every year until someone grabs a brain and actually produces it. I bet it would sell better than the P99 as there are more vehicles that 2DINs look good in than singles these days. Not to mention much more flexible/useable unit. Also tuning would be bliss with a nice 7 inch screen to see things on rather than just a single line on the 99. We'll see if this year is different. I am with you tho, probably not.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

james2266 said:


> Anybody happen to hear about Alpine or Pioneer making a worthy sq 2DIN nav system? Something like a Pioneer Z with the guts of a P99 for instance? I know... I can dream tho right?


One rumor for Pioneer is an App Radio with CD/DVD and 4V pre-outs.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

fahrfrompuken said:


> One rumor for Pioneer is an App Radio with CD/DVD and 4V pre-outs.


Yawn, all of these companies need to stop worrying about Apple connectivity. Aren't they down to around a 30% market share now thanks to good ol' Android? Let's see some improvements on the nav front and of course sq abilities.


----------



## nickt (Sep 22, 2013)

I like that Pioneer rumor!!!


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

rton20s said:


> That might be interesting. I think a lot of people were a bit let down when they released the DQ-61. Most people were expecting a more robust DSP from what I have gathered.


I am glad they are FINALLY catching on in good AudioControl fashion. It'll get better...


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

james2266 said:


> Yawn, all of these companies need to stop worrying about Apple connectivity. Aren't they down to around a 30% market share now thanks to good ol' Android? Let's see some improvements on the nav front and of course sq abilities.


App Radio connects to Android as well, works nice.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

fahrfrompuken said:


> One rumor for Pioneer is an App Radio with CD/DVD and 4V pre-outs.


Not new.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

We'll never get a double din nav with active crossovers.

Why? Cus it'll cost 3 grand

...and the market for those are very slim.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

fcarpio said:


> App Radio connects to Android as well, works nice.


Ok, maybe it does. To be honest, the only thing that works up here and I would be interested in is navigation. I am sure it would work great here. What happens when I decide to go State side? Uh, oh, no more 3G coverage unless I want to shell out huge for roaming fees. Pandora would be cool too but as still is the case, no go in Canada. For me, I will stick with this Z110 for now until I see something with better sq abilities and it doesn't even have to be the nuts and bolts either (ie. corssovers, eq, ta, etc) as I have a processor that does all that nicely. It would be nice to have all that too but I am more interested in a cleaner signal from the unit. Optical out would be nice. The ability to shut down the internal amp, etc.. Little things


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I personally have no desire for a slow booting DD head unit with built in Nav. I've got pretty much everything I could want on my phone, and the OS and apps get updated way quicker than anything from a head unit manufacturer. 

Give me a DD unit with excellent CD/DVD/Blu-ray playback, killer app mirroring, a great screen and a robust DSP built in. Leave the applications out of the head unit, except for the audio processing. Everything else can be done better and usually cheaper on a mobile device.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

rton20s said:


> I personally have no desire for a slow booting DD head unit with built in Nav. I've got pretty much everything I could want on my phone, and the OS and apps get updated way quicker than anything from a head unit manufacturer.
> 
> Give me a DD unit with excellent CD/DVD/Blu-ray playback, killer app mirroring, a great screen and a robust DSP built in. Leave the applications out of the head unit, except for the audio processing. Everything else can be done better and usually cheaper on a mobile device.


Until you enter an area that has no 3G network coverage or you leave the country. For someone that stick to areas that don't have these issues, then I totally agree. I am certainly not one of those individuals. I think there are many people in my boat but also alot in yours too. 

Oh, one more thing I would like to see come on down from the P99 is the ability to strip the digital signal from an ipod especially if it also could send it out optically. That would be HUGE with a capital H.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

james2266 said:


> Until you enter an area that has no 3G network coverage or you leave the country. For someone that stick to areas that don't have these issues, then I totally agree. I am certainly not one of those individuals. I think there are many people in my boat but also alot in yours too.
> 
> Oh, one more thing I would like to see come on down from the P99 is the ability to strip the digital signal from an ipod especially if it also could send it out optically. That would be HUGE with a capital H.


You can work around the data issue as well. When traveling in the past, I have purchased a pay as you go SIM card to use in my phone so I am not hit with roaming charges. But Canada is the only country I ever might end up in with my own vehicle where I would need the phone to connect to my car. MAYBE, Mexico. But that is unlikely. 

There are also applications that save all of the map data to the device so that you aren't relying on questionable cell network coverage to guide your way. Navigon is one that I had used A LOT until Google and Apple released their free navigation apps. I still think Navigon is better, but I've dumped it off of my phone to save space. Adding it back on at any time is pretty painless process.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Hoping for more MirrorLink units that work with more phones at a lower cost.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

I read that Fords new mustang is the "official" car of CES and will be on display. I am going to be looking at it closely, I want a new mustang but not sure about the new style. 
As far as 12v industry, haven't heard anything that excited me


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I read that Fords new mustang is the "official" car of CES and will be on display. I am going to be looking at it closely, I want a new mustang but not sure about the new style.
> As far as 12v industry, haven't heard anything that excited me


To be honest, the only things I have heard about that have even opened my eyes are your guys' new 3 inch midranges. I really hope someone in Cali will have them installed when I am down there in March so I can hear what they can do in person.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

rton20s said:


> You can work around the data issue as well. When traveling in the past, I have purchased a pay as you go SIM card to use in my phone so I am not hit with roaming charges. But Canada is the only country I ever might end up in with my own vehicle where I would need the phone to connect to my car. MAYBE, Mexico. But that is unlikely.
> 
> There are also applications that save all of the map data to the device so that you aren't relying on questionable cell network coverage to guide your way. Navigon is one that I had used A LOT until Google and Apple released their free navigation apps. I still think Navigon is better, but I've dumped it off of my phone to save space. Adding it back on at any time is pretty painless process.


yes, I have heard of this as well as an option. I have not looked into it too heavily but my new phone is the Google Nexus 4 and I was told that was the one to have for travelling for exactly this reasoning. If I start seeing more of the things I mentioned earlier it might get me looking into them alot more heavily. I do agree that waiting for these things to fire up each time you want to go is kind of annoying; and mine is one of the better ones for start up times supposedly. Maybe I am just a very impatient person.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

james2266 said:


> Ok, maybe it does. To be honest, the only thing that works up here and I would be interested in is navigation. I am sure it would work great here. What happens when I decide to go State side? Uh, oh, no more 3G coverage unless I want to shell out huge for roaming fees. Pandora would be cool too but as still is the case, no go in Canada. For me, I will stick with this Z110 for now until I see something with better sq abilities and it doesn't even have to be the nuts and bolts either (ie. corssovers, eq, ta, etc) as I have a processor that does all that nicely. It would be nice to have all that too but I am more interested in a cleaner signal from the unit. Optical out would be nice. The ability to shut down the internal amp, etc.. Little things


Basically the way it works is: Whatever is in the phone screen you see it in the Pioneer radio screen, whatever audio plays in the phone, you hear in the stereo via bluetooth. Even the touch screen works, so you can run pretty much any app. The AppRadio icon in the Pioneer unit changes the input to the phone. Basically it is only an extension of your phone, nothing extraordinary.

Oh, and it charges your phone while you do all that.

Yeah, optical would have been very nice...


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

james2266 said:


> Until you enter an area that has no 3G network coverage or you leave the country. For someone that stick to areas that don't have these issues, then I totally agree. I am certainly not one of those individuals. I think there are many people in my boat but also alot in yours too.
> 
> Oh, one more thing I would like to see come on down from the P99 is the ability to strip the digital signal from an ipod especially if it also could send it out optically. That would be HUGE with a capital H.


BTW, any HU like the pioneer that connects to an iPod using only a USB cable, does give you a digital signal. The signal can be as pure as a CD if you put WAV, AIFF, or Apple lossless files on the iPod. 

Pin 1 VCC (+5 V)	
Pin 2 Data−	
Pin 3 Data+	
Pin 4 Ground

No room for any analog signal pass through. Basically the iPod is a fancy hard drive when connected via USB.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

fahrfrompuken said:


> BTW, any HU like the pioneer that connects to an iPod using only a USB cable, does give you a digital signal. The signal can be as pure as a CD if you put WAV, AIFF, or Apple lossless files on the iPod.
> 
> Pin 1 VCC (+5 V)
> Pin 2 Data−
> ...


Best check that. The only deck that does that is the P99. All of the other deck on the market have the ipod doing the DA conversion with its DAC. The P99 is the only one supposedly that can bypass the ipod's dac and use its own far superior DAC to do the conversion. This is what has been advertised and what I have read. I have read that the P99 ipod connection actually sounds better than its cd transport due to this.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Audison Prima Line and new Arc Audio XDi amps are what i'm looking forward to along with Andy's stuff, i probably can't afford any of it but nice to look.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I know for a fact that the P99 isn't the only one. My DEH-80PRS bypasses the iPhone/iPod DAC. The same is true for my wife's even cheaper Alpine CDE-147BT.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

rton20s said:


> I know for a fact that the P99 isn't the only one. My DEH-80PRS bypasses the iPhone/iPod DAC. The same is true for my wife's even cheaper Alpine CDE-147BT.


Hmm, maybe I was misinformed. I will have to look into this more. I had no idea the 80PRS had the same ability. It is a fine sounding deck for sure tho. If they only made it into a 2DIN nav system now.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

rton20s said:


> I know for a fact that the P99 isn't the only one. My DEH-80PRS bypasses the iPhone/iPod DAC. The same is true for my wife's even cheaper Alpine CDE-147BT.





james2266 said:


> Hmm, maybe I was misinformed. I will have to look into this more. I had no idea the 80PRS had the same ability. It is a fine sounding deck for sure tho. If they only made it into a 2DIN nav system now.


My Pioneer DEH-P5100UB does it as well. That was the only reason I purchased it and "upgraded" from whatever model Alpine I had before 

Back to rumors- I got none. But I do have a big want- a goddamn Arc Black 3.0. What I don't want to see- an Arc Black 15, because I just bought 2 v2 12's :elf:


----------



## mitsukid (Apr 17, 2012)

Any rumors/info of a new DSP by Helix/Brax/Audiotec Fischer? Possibly one that has optical outputs which could be used with the optical inputs on some of the Brax amplifiers.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Guys, I don't have product samples yet. I'll be at the show, but I won't have a booth this year. Products are in development now, but samples are a few months out. All of this stuff is designed from scratch, so the process is:

Determine target performance specs, develop industrial design, develop mechanical design, develop acoustic samples to test performance, begin tooling of parts, build first sample using tooled parts, test samples, refine the parts, build second sample, test the second sample, refine if necessary, start production. Depending on the product and the performance targets, this can take between 6 months and who knows?

The other way is to buy a plane ticket and go choose a bunch of existing stuff and stick a label on it. That takes about two months plus shipping. I'm not doing that, so this is a longer process.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Guys, I don't have product samples yet. I'll be at the show, but I won't have a booth this year. Products are in development now, but samples are a few months out. All of this stuff is designed from scratch, so the process is:
> 
> Determine target performance specs, develop industrial design, develop mechanical design, develop acoustic samples to test performance, begin tooling of parts, build first sample using tooled parts, test samples, refine the parts, build second sample, test the second sample, refine if necessary, start production. Depending on the product and the performance targets, this can take between 6 months and who knows?
> 
> The other way is to buy a plane ticket and go choose a bunch of existing stuff and stick a label on it. That takes about two months plus shipping. I'm not doing that, so this is a longer process.


I'm sure it'll be worth the wait, Andy. Good luck with the whole process, we're rooting for ya!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

a 3" coaxial worth a poop would be nice. - small form factor that could easily be mounted without looking like a growth-


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

The audison prima line looks very promising with the point source drivers and a entry level bit dsp.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Massive audio will have an amp that has an optional plug in capacitor.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

They rehashed that? That was new in the late 90s when Lightning Audio did it. 


Still pointless. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fahrfrompuken said:


> I thought I would start a thread for discussion of the upcoming CES show in January. Please feel free to discuss any rumors you might have heard or things you want the manufacturers to bring into production.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here I am looking for a HU for my new car. I'd LOVE to run an ES HU again. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

jel847 said:


> The audison prima line looks very promising with the point source drivers and a entry level bit dsp.


looks nice- wonder what sizes will be available!?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Audison Prima, The OEM Integrator: A historical turning point.

a 4? hummm


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Audison Prima, The OEM Integrator: A historical turning point.
> 
> a 4? hummm


Not a 3 tho I did see an AP8 tho. That might be interesting. Been a while since Electromedia has made an 8 inch driver.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> And here I am looking for a HU for my new car. I'd LOVE to run an ES HU again.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk



*Ahhhhhhhhhhh, a C-90 DD revival - that would be interesting.*


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

james2266 said:


> Not a 3 tho I did see an AP8 tho. That might be interesting. Been a while since Electromedia has made an 8 inch driver.


I'll settle for a point source 4"- Ill wait till then to pull the trigger on my front stage now!


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

rton20s said:


> I know for a fact that the P99 isn't the only one. My DEH-80PRS bypasses the iPhone/iPod DAC. The same is true for my wife's even cheaper Alpine CDE-147BT.


Any documentation to back up the fact that you say the PRS 80 can pull digital direct signal as the P99 can?


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

falstaff said:


> Any documentation to back up the fact that you say the PRS 80 can pull digital direct signal as the P99 can?


When I was looking around eariler, I found it pretty hard to find anything concrete for Pioneer but I was more looking at their nav systems than anything. I noticed most of the Alpine's stated they by pass the Apple DAC when I was looking on Crutchfield. They really are a good resource possibly even better than the manufacturer's own website in some instances. 

Going further into this for Alpine, I also noticed no mention of being able to play Apple lossless files. I think it stated max. 320 kb for aac files (going from memory). Now, if it indeed bypasses the ipod DAC, can the new Alpine ddin actually play an apple lossless file? I might just test that out first hand the next time I am up at my local stereo shop.


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

I cant find anything that says that. In fact it is very confusing since Pioneer AU,EU,USA have different amounts of information on them.

I don't think the 80PRS can do digital direct - from what I see it offers "direct ipod" control. \


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

falstaff said:


> I cant find anything that says that. In fact it is very confusing since Pioneer AU,EU,USA have different amounts of information on them.
> 
> I don't think the 80PRS can do digital direct - from what I see it offers "direct ipod" control. \


I think most hu do ipod direct control now. The P99 does digital direct and I am still confused by that a little. I keep reading how the P99 has the best sounding ipod output and read about the digital direct bypassing of ipod dac. I also read several Alpine double dins bypass the ipod dac but is this the same thing or something greater? It's all quite confusing to me too. I find Pioneer the most confusing but maybe they are trying to keep that as a special thing of their P99 to make it more valuable to people maybe? I don't read any reference anywhere of ipod digital direct on any Pioneer deck outside of the P99 and no mention of ipod dac bypass either. Several Alpines and JVC decks are advertising they bypass the ipod dac however but is that the same thing? I'm sure the P99's dac is superior to most out there tho too.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

falstaff said:


> Any documentation to back up the fact that you say the PRS 80 can pull digital direct signal as the P99 can?


Not sure about bypassing the internal DAC. I do know it passes digital signal out from the iPod without processing inside the iPod.

Digital in from the iPod is good as the HU has a better DAC. It would still get processed by the HU DAC though unless you are using optical out which few have. In fact, I can't think of a single HU that has both USB only iPod control AND optical out...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Most of the companies in question here will not be on CES according to ces schedule. 
Pioneer, Sony, Alpine, that`s it.
I`ll be there from 7th to 10th, we`ll see.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Well please let us know anything you learn sir.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> I'll settle for a point source 4"- Ill wait till then to pull the trigger on my front stage now!


Illusion audio makes a nice 4" point source coax
Carbon C4 CX | Illusion Audio


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

jel847 said:


> Illusion audio makes a nice 4" point source coax
> Carbon C4 CX | Illusion Audio


You are either one or the other, not both. That's a coax.

edit: the difference being that a point source tweeter will move along with the cone from the mid while the coax is simply a static tweeter above the mid.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

AAAAAAA said:


> You are either one or the other, not both. That's a coax.
> 
> edit: the difference being that a point source tweeter will move along with the cone from the mid while the coax is simply a static tweeter above the mid.


The tweeters do not move with point sources. The tweets resides inside the voice coil. The Illusion is a point source.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The tweeters do not move with point sources. The tweets resides inside the voice coil. The Illusion is a point source.


True dat!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

In "Why did they bother?" News

CES 2014: Ion Audio Introduces Bluetooth Cassette Adapter to Upgrade Older Stereos - Mac Rumors


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Notloudenuf said:


> In "Why did they bother?" News
> 
> CES 2014: Ion Audio Introduces Bluetooth Cassette Adapter to Upgrade Older Stereos - Mac Rumors


That's actually really cool! My 05 Tahoe came with a cassette and cd hu, so if I had never replaced it that thing would have come in handy.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Next thing you know, there'll be an 8 Track Version.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

robert_wrath said:


> Next thing you know, there'll be an 8 Track Version.


But it will be the HRA (High Resolution Audio) version.


----------



## caraudioworld (Sep 18, 2013)

any news from audison? JL? 

This is the only thing I get from JL at their FB site, but I think its not very relevant:
JL Audio Intros 4 ProWedge Enclosed Subs


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

some stuff so far
Car News | ceoutlook.com


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> some stuff so far
> Car News | ceoutlook.com


Beat me to it JT. Looks like there is quite a bit of new product on the "tech" front in car audio. Maybe not so much on the SQ side. It is still early in the show though.

Looks like HDMI and MHL/MirrorLink are where it is at for 2014. Harman also looks like they have some interesting new options more geared toward OEM/DIO gear.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Since the mods saw fit to kill DonH's thread on the new ID products, they do have some very limited product information up on their page for the new IDQS (shallow) subwoofers, IDQ (shallow) components, MQ amps (small class D), and SQ amps (new heatsink for Q, it appears). 

DonH, if you see this please let them know that the old chassis for the Q was nicer looking. Also, any additional info you have would be great.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

First, thanks a pile for the link JT. Me thinks me likes the new Pioneer NEX units that are coming. I know I definitely want more info on them if anyone has info that is. Adding in the HDMI in was needed but I really like the always updated maps and finally they are going to allow playing of FLAC files! Now, if they just put a damned optical out on these things and allow it to bypass the ipod dac, we'll be truly worth looking at. I feel my wallet getting lighter already.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

More info on the Pioneer is pretty simple. All of their products are already up on their web page. Links below to the Nav and non-Nav NEX units...

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/ch.GPS-Navigation.Compare
DVD Receivers | Pioneer Electronics USA

I saw the flac support and figured it would excite at least a couple people here on DIYMA.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

I haven't seen any "ES" Sony stuff, but there is an extension(?) of the GS line, which at least has the ES three-year warranty. Also, some of the decks have NFC enabled, which is a first.

No mention of a successor to the C910/C90 in either Single or Double DIN. Yet... (hoping)


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Nope... no ES that I have seen. I'm curious what the GS expansion looks like. And I did think that the XSP-N1BT was interesting. Though, I would need to see the details of the head unit specs.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

rton20s said:


> More info on the Pioneer is pretty simple. All of their products are already up on their web page. Links below to the Nav and non-Nav NEX units...
> 
> GPS Navigation | Pioneer Electronics USA
> DVD Receivers | Pioneer Electronics USA
> ...


I did find a bunch more info 'googling' it but hadn't actually gone to their home site yet. Thanks for that. I will go check them out further. Some more added info for other people that I found that excited me a little (even if I don't really need any of it with my H800) were the addition of auto-eq and ta. Yes, they FINALLY seem to be adding time alignment to these. Also a much more powerful 13 band eq and selectable crossover slopes (haven't found out if they are active able yet tho). Should be a major winner for them I think from my early readings.


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

OMG Kenwood DNN991!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so want


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

kinda ot but relevant.
Is Pioneer doing away with the 80prs cd? I dont see it or a replacement with the feature set


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

You don't see a replacement, because they still have it in production and available. I remember after CES 2013 people claimed they were killing it off with no replacement, but that proved not to be true. 

Still on the Pioneer site and readily available. 
DEH-80PRS - CD Receiver with 3-Way Active Crossover Network, Auto EQ, and Auto Time Alignment | Pioneer Electronics USA


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

jode1967 said:


> kinda ot but relevant.
> Is Pioneer doing away with the 80prs cd? I dont see it or a replacement with the feature set


I haven't seen anything in this regard. I was hoping to see a "DEH-88PRS" which would have been the DEH-80PRS with copper coated chassis and slightly upgraded internals, sort of what the DEH-P800PRS was to the DEH-P880PRS and a reference to the "88" series in Pioneer Premier history. If Pioneer kept on the same track as before, this would have been the year to see that product. Since they released their 2014 line early (before CES), maybe they'll do a separate reveal/launch later this year if not at CES.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I found it, it was out of place and at the bottom of the page rather than up with similar abled units. thanks, thats almost a scare as the 2way active decks are getting scarce


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I really like this...


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

New alpine products on alpine website in news 2014 section.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

jpswanberg said:


> New alpine products on alpine website in news 2014 section.


Can't find it. Link?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

jtaudioacc said:


> I really like this...


What is it? Just a scaled down 6to8?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> I really like this...


what is it


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll third that. What is this D2 from Mosconi? Details please.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe if enough of ask, JT will find a couple minutes to elaborate?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

4 x 100 amp plus 4to6dsp


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

papasin said:


> 4 x 100 amp plus 4to6dsp


Dont play with my emotions...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

REGULARCAB said:


> Dont play with my emotions...



Who's playing?


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

papasin said:


> Who's playing?


Lol you were serious? That would be sweet!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks smaller than a 6to8. Is it a chip amp?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Driven Audio Tony (Feb 14, 2011)

Now that is one cool little box!


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

That Pioneer AVH-4000NEX seems pretty awesome if I say so myself... FLAC support as well as MKV and H264 support!

HDMI input, detachable face, active crossovers, dual zone, motorized display.
Apparently no DVD playback though, I am hoping its a mistake on their site as well as the fact that it apparently does not have any auto EQ yet the X5600 and X4600 both have and the same goes for the Android Media Access... It would be quite silly to not have those features on the NEX when the X5600 and X4600 have them and are significantly cheaper.

Also no rear view camera input, gah. It has HDMI though.... But still. Perhaps that is also a mistake.

I wonder if the car audio scene will start using HDMI for digital audio output and start making processors which accept an HDMI input - that could be nice. The processors could start to work as a AV Receiver like in home HT setups.
I personally prefer to run HDMI as opposed to optical.

What is the "Advanced Display Resolution" ? The res is the same as the X5600 and the X4600 although those apparently don't have it.


Although seems a lot of the newer Double Dins will have HDMI and/or MHL - which is great.
The NFC built into the Sony headunit is an awesome idea as well, I quite like that - I find it a mission to have to turn on my bluetooth and then turn it off each time I enter / exit my car if I am using my phone to listen to music or for handsfree options.
With NFC just set it up so that when your swipe your phone against the headunit, it automatically turns on your bluetooth and connects to the headunit. Turn off your car, swipe it again and it turns it all off. Saves time and hassle.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Sub'd for the Cool Pics and Info


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

While the NFC is coo, I wish more companies would allow Bluetooth pairing like the new Kenwoods do with IPhones where when you plug it in, it turns on BT and pairs it with your phone, a nice option for those who want to stay wired but have the benefits of both. I think sony still wins it with app control but we will see how far mirrorlink comes. I am just happy to seemingly have DDIN units with T/A/AutoEQ and some nicer tuning features


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

i could only imagine the price tag if Pioneer every released 2-din dvd w/ 99rs internals. im sure if they did it would have to have some external brain. Squeezing all of that stuff plus all the double din and still keeping it quiet might be a task. It would be atleast $2500-$3 if that ever happen (wishful thinking)


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

papasin said:


>


Pro tip:
Do not try to remove the ITALIAN sticker from Mosconi products.

Ask me how I know :mean:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Jazzi said:


> Pro tip:
> Do not try to remove the ITALIAN sticker from Mosconi products.
> 
> Ask me how I know :mean:


I could ask, but I know the answer lol. Actually, they peeled off without issues on my amps.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah, that little, and i mean little. same size, i think, as 6to8 and 4to6 is an 100x4 amp and 4to6 spdif together. it has an out to go to a 600 watt sub amp that will also be controlled with the built in dsp. mr.cobb can clarify any miss information.

was wired to some C6 Carbon Components and C12 sub. sounded great.

meanwhile, focal has some 20k speakers.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

jtaudioacc said:


> yeah, that little, and i mean little. same size, i think, as 6to8 and 4to6 is an 100x4 amp and 4to6 spdif together. it has an out to go to a 600 watt sub amp that will also be controlled with the built in dsp. mr.cobb can clarify any miss information.
> 
> was wired to some C6 Carbon Components and C12 sub. sounded great.
> 
> meanwhile, focal has some 20k speakers.


All of this, and the connectors are on just one side too?
How cool is that !?


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

I can see that Mosconi being really popular for a small footprint SQ build, DSP and decent amp AIO.

I am curious about the Italian stickers on the Mosconi? Do they leave sticky residue behind or what exactly happens?

It may peel easier off an amp due to the heat?


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> yeah, that little, and i mean little. same size, i think, as 6to8 and 4to6 is an 100x4 amp and 4to6 spdif together. it has an out to go to a 600 watt sub amp that will also be controlled with the built in dsp. mr.cobb can clarify any miss information.
> 
> was wired to some C6 Carbon Components and C12 sub. sounded great.
> 
> meanwhile, focal has some 20k speakers.


Wow, that thing is a pretty powerful amp as well? I wonder if the signal to noise is higher than it is on the Mosconi ONE 120.4DSP unit. I was quite surprised at that. This one might be in my future but I hesitate at what it will cost us here too. A great solution if someone doesn't want another processor box in the chain tho. For me the size really catches my attention. This would allow me to run a full 3 way active front and still have a full active 5.1 surround setup.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

jtaudioacc said:


> yeah, that little, and i mean little. same size, i think, as 6to8 and 4to6 is an 100x4 amp and 4to6 spdif together.


That's insane if they actually packed all that in there! It's pretty amazing how small they can make amps these days. Even more amazing is that it sounds good.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

papasin said:


>


Talk about 5 lbs of **** in a 2 lb bag! Lol!

A DSP with an integrated amp. 
Now if they could do that to a PDX-V9/900HD platform, and create one stop OEM integration, that would be tits.

I wondered if such a thing was possible, at a somewhat cost effective price point.

I also wondered if it was possible to integrate software for a 99rs, that would allow you to plug in, via USB, and do initial tuning/setup from a laptop.

I was reluctant to go with a 99rs, because I hated the thought of tuning on a display the size of a pack of gum.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

has anyone seen a Focal booth? Do they have the FPD amps on display with potential pricing? the website gives no pricing information or even when they are due on the market. 

http://www.focal-america.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/FPD9006specsheet.pdf


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

theoldguy said:


> has anyone seen a Focal booth? Do they have the FPD amps on display with potential pricing? the website gives no pricing information or even when they are due on the market.
> 
> http://www.focal-america.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/FPD9006specsheet.pdf


If someone doesn't find out before me, I'll let you know. But, they are there. Badass amps.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

theoldguy said:


> has anyone seen a Focal booth? Do they have the FPD amps on display with potential pricing? the website gives no pricing information or even when they are due on the market.
> 
> http://www.focal-america.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/FPD9006specsheet.pdf


They are currently shipping. $599 for the 4 and mono, $899 for the 6 channel.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

A couple more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

papasin said:


>


It is a 4x100 4 channel amp with a 4to6 SP-Dif (Optical input) integrated together. This amp combo is slightly longer than the current 4to6/6to8 chassis, but not by much. There will be a matching subwoofer amplifier that can run off of the DSP's 5&6 channel outputs, or...you can run to any subwoofer amp. RCD and BT Module are compatible as far as accessories go.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

More pics of the Mosconi/Focal/Orca stuff! More pics of everything! 

Did they have the new Focal amps on display and working? Sure, no built-in DSP, but they have a pretty killer power to footprint ratio.

Edit: Sorry, I missed the entire last page, including the discussion of the FPD amps. I can tell you that they look killer in person. That 6 channel is just feels crazy small for all of the power and features it provides.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> More pics of the Mosconi/Focal/Orca stuff! More pics of everything!
> 
> Did they have the new Focal amps on display and working? Sure, no built-in DSP, but they have a pretty killer power to footprint ratio.


4 Channel is on the large display and running. Mono is on the same display for moral support.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice. Congrats on the Innovations Design and Engineering Awards for the FPD amps as well!


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

In for more pics and updates.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry I'm jumping in kinda late.

Point source 4": HYBRID Integra « Morel

DEH-80PRS uses internal (HU) TI DAC, not iPod. You can use the iPod Lightning cable, which is digital only, no problem.

New JL Audio: M880-ETXv2 is a new 8.8" wake board tower speaker. I now you guys might not care but I'm geeked.

It looked like there might be a kinda active crossover in the new Pioneer NEX units. Hard to tell with Pio's crappy descriptions. See "Sound Quality for All" at the bottom of the AVIC-8000NEX

I wish they'd do a Dbl DIN touch display connected to a black box Pre-amp DSP unit.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Post doubled


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Is the 4" Hybrid Integra a new model? Morel has a lot of stuff tagged as "NEW" on their page. Most of it looks pretty familiar though.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

The Hybrid Ovation XO's have been around for some time unless I'm missing something.

Really diggin that new Focal amp series. Interested to see what Alpine's PDR series will turn out like as well.

In for more updates!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The Ovation Integra is the old model. The Hybrid Integra is the new one. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Even the Hybrid Integra models have been out for at least a year, haven't they? I believe that is what JT has installed in his xB and Woofers Etc has them available on their site (and Amazon).


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

JVD240 said:


> Interested to see what Alpine's PDR series will turn out like as well.


Looks like they are all but replacing the MRX line. I'm guessing they will have a pretty small footprint, just like the V Power and PDX lines. Surprise no pictures have surfaced online yet.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Even the Hybrid Integra models have been out for at least a year, haven't they? I believe that is what JT has installed in his xB and Woofers Etc has them available on their site (and Amazon).



JT has the Ovation, for now.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

First im mad i couldnt attend this year, had my pass all ready, but other things came up. I was hoping kenwood would finally wise up and add the dsp from the kac-x4r and x1r into the newer xr series amps. and I have all but given up on pioneer making a sq dd. esp with the advent of the dsp processors now, whats the use. i would like to see more mini 5 and 6 channel amps and new speakers in the 3"-4" wideband drivers and maybe a new really impressive 8" midbass. oh well..look forward to the pics


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

For those on FB, a lot of mfrs. have been posting photos of their booths recently. Not going to attempt to link them into here, but if there is something you are curious about, you might want to take a look at the mfrs. FB page.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Looks like they are all but replacing the MRX line. I'm guessing they will have a pretty small footprint, just like the V Power and PDX lines. Surprise no pictures have surfaced online yet.



There are some pics of the PDR amps on JT's FB page, along with other items.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. Can't believe I hadn't liked his page previously. 

Looks almost like the PDRs have covers to hide the cabling on each end. Though, if all the connections are on the bottom, it could just be an aesthetic thing.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Can't believe I hadn't liked his page previously.


MrsPapasin really "likes" his cover photo.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Can't believe I hadn't liked his page previously.


Jerk!!

J/K


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

papasin said:


> MrsPapasin really "likes" his cover photo.


Wonder why? haha


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Jerk!!
> 
> J/K


Yeah, yeah. I just liked your shop as well. I had already liked Illusion, Gladen and Focal.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

facebook is the devil


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

PASMAG has some photos on their blog from CES. 

Recent blog posts

Some interesting stuff, to be sure.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

ReloadedSS said:


> PASMAG has some photos on their blog from CES.
> 
> Recent blog posts
> 
> Some interesting stuff, to be sure.


Interesting comment under the PPI 3 way component set.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

The Audison Prima stuff was on the website, here we go speakers too.
Prima 8.9
Prima 5.9
Prima 4.9
4 channel amp
mono amp

http://www.audison.eu/index.php?page=productLine&id=19


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Anybody hear anything about any single dins with flac support? I see the new Clarion and the Pioneer Double Dins are supporting it. In fact I really haven't seen/heard anything about any new single dins.


----------



## 12voltlife (Sep 24, 2013)

looks like the kenwood single dins have FLAC


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Organisation suck balls,almost impossible to find any audio companies. North hall easy but if not there good luck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

12voltlife said:


> looks like the kenwood single dins have FLAC


That's interesting. Any pictures of what they look like?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Have you tried, I dunno, looking on Kenwood's site? (hint: they're already on there)


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Anything from KnuKonceptz?


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Have you tried, I dunno, looking on Kenwood's site? (hint: they're already on there)


Unless I'm mistaking I'm pretty sure its still just the current gen on there.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

chevbowtie22 said:


> Unless I'm mistaking I'm pretty sure its still just the current gen on there.


You are mistaken. 

CAR ENTERTAINMENT | Kenwood USA

When you go to the site one of the flash ads is specifically for 2014 models.


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> You are mistaken.
> 
> CAR ENTERTAINMENT | Kenwood USA
> 
> When you go to the site one of the flash ads is specifically for 2014 models.


Thank you. It looks like the flac support is for the most part limited to the double dins.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

chevbowtie22 said:


> Thank you. It looks like the flac support is for the most part limited to the double dins.


That's what it looks like. Oh, and also on their bottom of the line deck too. Don't understand that logic.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Top 12 Installer J0ey Knapp with a late night Magic Bus listening session.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Where is the bus located at CES?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

From what I remember, it should be at The Flamingo hotel as part of The Home Entertainment Show, not as a part of CES. CES and ALMA badges get into THE Show for free.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> You are mistaken.
> 
> CAR ENTERTAINMENT | Kenwood USA
> 
> When you go to the site one of the flash ads is specifically for 2014 models.


By reading the specs, looks like this new 991 has active 3 way crossover ability. That should perk up the ears of many on here. I wonder if they finally grabbed a brain and put a worthy processor in it so that it isn't annoyingly slow like older units.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Late to this thread.......

And I hate to bring back up the P99 stuff..........

Part of me would like to see Pioneer take some of the ODR stuff and put it in a new P99 - at least with global presets....part of me doesn't want that to happen - temptation to purchase.....at least the 2 part ODR is priced outside of my budget. 

I know it is a pipe-dream, but I would like to see an Apple iPod device that utilizes large capacity SD Cards instead of an internal hard drive. The HiFiman HM-901 (HM-901) or the Astell&Kern AL120 (AK120) are nice devices, but I believe there is a significant boot time and connecting to something like the P99 is problematic. 

If an iPod Classic chassis with SD Card capability - that was as fast to boot and access as the current iPod - connect through usb to be controlled by units like the P99 - with the ability to have high res content on removable SD cards - I think that would be cool......possibly for 1% of the population who would want such a thing.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks jazzi


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

james2266 said:


> By reading the specs, looks like this new 991 has active 3 way crossover ability. That should perk up the ears of many on here. I wonder if they finally grabbed a brain and put a worthy processor in it so that it isn't annoyingly slow like older units.


Sure enough, I am seeing the same thing. Finally! Though not as robust as even the DEH-80PRS, it is a start in the right direction. Speed is definitely going to be the big question. Unfortunately, I don't think that will be carrying over to the other NAV, AV or single DIN units.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Looked at the 991 too. Looks good on paper.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

JoeHemi57 said:


> The Audison Prima stuff was on the website, here we go speakers too.
> Prima 8.9
> Prima 5.9
> Prima 4.9
> ...


Any idea what kind of processing power those amps have? I like that little 5.9' perfect for a system I'm putting together for my commuter.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

jel847 said:


> Any idea what kind of processing power those amps have? I like that little 5.9' perfect for a system I'm putting together for my commuter.


5.9 would be perfect for me too, 2 way active front with an IB sub off the 5th channel. It should have all the processing capability needed for that and getting the stock signal cleaned up. I'm just worried about price, i have plenty of room i may have to do a separate 5 channel and DSP.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Anybody have specs on the new ARC XDi's? something mentioned about switchable impendence on them but i have no idea why that would be needed.

Also whats the benefit of the new Alpine PDR 5 channel? Specs are really close to the readily available XPower V70.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

chevbowtie22 said:


> Anybody hear anything about any single dins with flac support? I see the new Clarion and the Pioneer Double Dins are supporting it. In fact I really haven't seen/heard anything about any new single dins.


JVC has 3 Digital Media Receivers (DMR) with FLAC for 2014. They are single DIN size except for depth, which is about 30% shorter. There is a picture of the KD-X31MBS at the link below, along with the story I pasted here.

JVC MOBILE ENTERTAINMENT EXPANDS DIGITAL MEDIA RECEIVERS WITH MARINE/MOTORSPORTS SOLUTION AND TWO NEW IN-DASH MODELS | GizmoFusion

LAS VEGAS, Jan. 7, 2014 – JVC Mobile Entertainment, the premier developer and manufacturer of sophisticated mobile, audio and video products, is excited to announce three new digital media receivers (DMR) that will provide users with extended compatibility for smartphone devices as well as 6-key presets and fully detachable anti-theft faceplate to deter theft and give the driver a peace of mind at all times. A short-body design that is 30% shallower than standard DIN size receivers will be incorporated into all three new models, allowing for unconventional installations where space may be an issue such as shallow dashboards and motorcycles. Lighter and more compact digital media receivers also use less carton packaging to help save on shipping costs and storage space for retailers. New DMR receivers are now compatible with the FLAC compression format which is a lossless file type becoming increasingly popular among music downloaders. Also continuing from 2013 will be the flagship KD-X80BT, which offers Bluetooth® wireless technology and a flip-down three-line LCD display. New receivers also offer receiver control based music playback from USB connected iPhone® 5, iPhone® 5c, and iPhone® 5s smartphone devices.

Both Pandora® Internet Radio and operation of Clear Channel’s iHeartRadio via receiver control is available on all new DMR models; supporting iPhone® through a USB connection and allowing the user to access key app functions such as: station selection, play, pause, thumb-up, and thumb-down (skip) on the receiver display. Song information is displayed as well. Two new models include Built-In Bluetooth® wireless technology allowing wireless access to both streaming services through Bluetooth® using Android smartphones, as well as the JVC Smart Music Control App for Android. JVC Smart Music Control acts as an Android wireless remote control operating almost all key functions of the in-dash receivers wirelessly using the user’s voice and touch commands.

The KD-X31MBS Marine/Motorsports Receiver is SiriusXM-Ready™ and compatible with the SXV200 SiriusXM Connect Vehicle Tuner Kit (sold separately, SiriusXM subscription required), features a reversed white/black LCD display for outdoor visibility and a conformal coated internal PCB board. It also includes a 1 amp USB port with AUX input and built-in Bluetooth® wireless technology (hands-free, audio streaming, voice recognition, Siri Eyes-Free-Mode, and 2-phone full-time connection). The higher amperage USB port allows phones to continue battery charge during heavy usage of Bluetooth® and apps. Pandora®Internet Radio and iHeartRadio® application control is available via USB for iPhone® and via Bluetooth® wireless connection for Android. The unit is also compatible with the JVC Smart Music Control app for Android, has a Rear/Sub Selectable 2.5V Line Output and will be shipping in February at a MSRP of $129.95. An optional RM-RK62M wired control panel allowing control of key stereo functions from a remote location within the boat or vehicle will also be available.

The KD-X310BT Digital Media Receiver has a high-amp USB Port, AUX Input and Bluetooth® Wireless Technology, Pandora®Internet Radio and iHeartRadio® application control for iPhone (USB) and Android (Wireless) and is also compatible with the JVC Smart Music Control app. It has Front and Rear/Sub Selectable 2.5V Line Outputs and will be shipping in January at a MSRP of $119.95.

The KD-X210 Digital Media Receiver features front AUX/USB input with 1 Amp power supply, has Front and Rear/Sub Selectable 2.5V Line Outputs, and is ready for Bluetooth® connectivity with the optional KS-BTA100 Bluetooth® Adapter. It features Pandora® Internet Radio and iHeartRadio®

Control for iPhone® USB and allows the phone’s music player to be controlled on the head unit or the phone itself. The KD-X210 will be available for shipping in January at a MSRP of $89.95.

The flagship KD-X80BT Digital Media Receiver is a flip-down faceplate, dual USB receiver with Aux-input featuring built-in Bluetooth® wireless technology, Pandora® internet radio application control for iPhone®, dual USB ports with 1A capability, drive change mode, 3-line LCD display, HS-IVi Tuner, MP3/WMA/WAV compatibility, 3-Band Parametric iEQ, multiple separated variable-color illumination options, Front, Rear and Subwoofer 4.8V Line Outputs, and is steering wheel remote ready. This receiver is available for shipping now for an MSRP of $209.95.

###

About JVC Mobile Entertainment:
JVC Mobile Entertainment products are marketed by the Mobile Entertainment Group, a division of JVC Americas Corp., a wholly-owned subsidiary of JVC KENWOOD Corporation. JVC Americas markets a full line of mobile, video and audio equipment for the consumer and professional markets.

Sirius, XM, SiriusXM and all related marks and logos are trademarks of Sirius XM Radio Inc. and its subsidiaries.

For further product information, visit JVC Mobile 2012 or call 1-800-526-5308.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Anybody have specs on the new ARC XDi's? something mentioned about switchable impendence on them but i have no idea why that would be needed.
> 
> Also whats the benefit of the new Alpine PDR 5 channel? Specs are really close to the readily available XPower V70.


There hasn't been a lot of info on the XDi amps yet. I'm guessing that they'll push the info out via FB first. That or their forums. That is usually how Arc does it anymore. 

On the PDX amps, if I am reading their press releases correctly, these will be a replacement for the current X-Power lineup. I believe they'll be keeping one of the X-Power monos for a higher power option.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

jtaudioacc said:


> Top 12 Installer J0ey Knapp with a late night Magic Bus listening session.


joey and bing was it magical???


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> joey and bing was it magical???


Lol



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## chesapeakesoja (Apr 9, 2009)

So does anyone have any information on ID's new products? The IDQ8's and IDQS line both intrigue me.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

rton20s said:


> There hasn't been a lot of info on the XDi amps yet. I'm guessing that they'll push the info out via FB first. That or their forums. That is usually how Arc does it anymore.
> 
> On the PDX amps, if I am reading their press releases correctly, these will be a replacement for the current X-Power lineup. I believe they'll be keeping one of the X-Power monos for a higher power option.


Yeah i asked about them on Arc's facebook page. They mentioned there would be two 5 channels but could just be different colors because i saw silver and black in the pictures.

Did anybody else notice Alpine listed "watts per square inch" on their board? I wonder how long before this spec is commonplace. The PDR 5 channel has a msrp of $550 and the PDX is 750 so i figure ebay price for PDR will be around $300 like the Xpower V70.

My car doesn't have a spare so i have a really large area under the stock floor for amps or whatever, i don't need anything tiny i'd rather get something thats going to run cool and sound great too. I might do the Ground Zero DSP and 2 separate amps i guess since i have the space.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

here's some lame pics i took of the arc literature


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow, with that limited information they sure look like a solid amp lineup. I'd be interested in seeing complete specs and pricing on these when the come available.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks, guys, for updating this thread. been some interesting items. unfortunately, nothing that really catches my eye this year. maybe next year. :/


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> maybe next year. :/


Isn't that what most of us say every year?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yep. 

really, though, there's really been nothing that's made me excited coming from CES the past couple years. At least, not that I'm personally interested in using. 

I, like many others here, keep hoping for Pioneer to release a new version of the p99 or even a double din version of it. Can't say I don't blame them, though.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Focal has a new line for car audio. It is the Ultima line, it is for those with DEEP pockets.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

850.5 looks good for me since Prima will probably be out of my price range, the 1100.5 would be nice for guys running 8 ohm speakers. 1200.6 is a Leviathan or Mmatts 6 channel competitor.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

SoundQ SVT said:


> JVC has 3 Digital Media Receivers (DMR) with FLAC for 2014. They are single DIN size except for depth, which is about 30% shorter. There is a picture of the KD-X31MBS at the link below, along with the story I pasted here.
> 
> JVC MOBILE ENTERTAINMENT EXPANDS DIGITAL MEDIA RECEIVERS WITH MARINE/MOTORSPORTS SOLUTION AND TWO NEW IN-DASH MODELS | GizmoFusion
> 
> ...


Thanks. I must say the picture makes that head unit look terrible. Well judging by this it looks like my Alpine 149BT is safe in my dash for another year.


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> thanks, guys, for updating this thread. been some interesting items. unfortunately, nothing that really catches my eye this year. maybe next year. :/


I couldn't agree more. Aside from the shock value of the new focal line nothing really popped out to me. I guess the ID subs look interesting but that's about it.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That Arc 6-channel has some possibilities and I like the new Focals but what's up with the ID sub? That looks cheap as hell. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I know Eric Stevens said he was going to be at CES but would not have a booth. Did anyone happen to see and talk to him about what he might have coming out?


----------



## sulla123 (Nov 12, 2011)

Any idea what the price on the Mosconi D2 will be? And when it will be available?
Thanks!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Those Focals have Alinco magnets?


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

jtaudioacc said:


>


So are the new slim mount subs IDO? What did you think of the new IDQ8 how deep we're they?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings all!


Just got home from CES and I have already been swamped with questions about the ULTIMA speakers, the new Focal class D amps designed by ZED Audio and the Mosconi D2. 

Here is the low down on the ULTIMA speaker system:
The Bass/Midrange comes directly from the Grande Utopia home line. It is a multi magnet array using NEO instead of ferrite magnets. The tweeter is the exact IAL tweeter used in 
the Grande Utopia home speaker. Only difference is the mounting flange. The 8 inch subs are directly out of the SM9 Pro Audio Studio monitors. Double stacked magnet, foam surround, really nice sub. 

The speaker system is going to be offered as a fully active system ONLY! No passive network will be offered. This is an absolute best from Focal. Price tag is $20,000.00. We pre sold 6 sets at the show. It will be available in April. 

The Focal FPD amps are here and shipping. Three models are available. 

FPD 600.4. 150 watts x4 into 4 ohms. 200 x 4 into 2 ohms
Bridged to 3 channels capable. 4 ohm mono around 400 watts

FPD 900.1. 550 watts x1 into 4 ohms 900 x 1 into 2 ohms. This amp is a full range 
Design. They can be bridged together to give you 1200 watts mono into 4
Ohms and 1500 watts into 2 ohms. 

FPD 900.6. 150 watts x 6 into 4 ohms and 200 watts x 6 into 2 ohms. This amp
can be bridged into 5 channels with channels 5 and 6 being bridged 
only. That mono channel becomes 400 watts into 4 ohms and 600 watts 
into 2 ohms. The 5th and 6th channels have larger output devices so the 
when bridged they can handle the lower impedence. The amp can be bridged 
to three channels as well. This way if you have a three way front stage you
will be able to power the left side with one amp and the right side with one 
amp. This gives you very good stereo separation as well as SNR!

All of the amps share these features:

4 layer PC board with a solid copper sheet used inbetween layers to 
help eliminate noise from entering the signal chain. 

Extensive filtering used in the front end of the amp to help eliminate any extraneous noise 
From entering the system. WIMA capacitors are used throughout the amplifier. They are better quality than most manufacturers use so longevity and reliability should be very good. 

All of the amps have a High Pass/Band Pass/LowPass/All Pass filters on EACH channel. Not on just one. Linkwitz/Reilly filters at -12 db are used in the analog domain unless you bridge channels and then the filter becomes -24 db per octave L/R.

Each amp comes with a remote volume control with an LED and each amp has an integratd light bar on top of the amp to indicate several things that may be going on. The LED on the remote signals when power is on and is also a clipping indicator. The light bar will turn on with the amps and is also a diagnostic tool. Depending on how it flashes it will be signaling that the amp is in protection, blown one of its fuses, has exceeded thermal limits, etc. 

The amps are ZED audio design and those of you out there who know of the sound of the Leviathian amps should know how great these amps are. In my own persona opinion, these amps have a "tube sound" to them. They image and stage well, give a very nice deep stage. High frequencies are not harsh nor does the amp have any of the compression indicative of some class D designs. Are they as good as a Mosconi AS amp? No, not at all. These are small footprint class D amps tha exhibit more of an audiophile sound than I have heard from any other class D amp in the market today. 

$599.00. FPD 600.4 and 900.1 MSRP
$899.00 FPD 900.6

The new D2 amp from Mosconi was on the Illusion display we brought to CES. It is amazing technology! It is a class D type amplifier, 100 watts x 4 into 4 ohms. It has a built in 4 to 6 DSP built into it with a digital input as well. It has the ability to have another amp used in conjunction with it and the DSP would be able to be used with that amp as well. Estimated retail on that amp is $1200.00 MSRP. The amp is about 20 % bigger than a 6 to 8 processor. It's small. Anyone who heard the display will tell you it was amazing to hear that sound we got out of that tiny box!

Nick Wingate
Focal America


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

Were there any new integration pieces for those that want to or have to keep their factory source units? Did anybody get pics or info on the new harman/jbl vehicle specific systems?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

rton20s said:


> Since the mods saw fit to kill DonH's thread on the new ID products, they do have some very limited product information up on their page for the new IDQS (shallow) subwoofers, IDQ (shallow) components, MQ amps (small class D), and SQ amps (new heatsink for Q, it appears).
> 
> DonH, if you see this please let them know that the old chassis for the Q was nicer looking. Also, any additional info you have would be great.


I agree but we had many thermal problems with those amplifiers. A change was needed.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> That Arc 6-channel has some possibilities and I like the new Vocals but what's up with the ID sub? That looks cheap as hell.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


i didn't think the ID stuff looked cheap at all. they follow the same look as the current IDQ. if you think they look cheap, then yeah, you'll think these look cheap. the display wasn't the greatest, imo tho. 

i don't think JBL was at CES. i know they had something at Hard Rock, and BigRed was cockblocked when trying to go in and see what they had.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I also agree that the ID subs do look flea market'ish. The anodized blue magnet (I assume) does it, IMHO.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> i didn't think the ID stuff looked cheap at all. they follow the same look as the current IDQ. if you think they look cheap, then yeah, you'll think these look cheap. the display wasn't the greatest, imo tho.
> 
> i don't think JBL was at CES. i know they had something at Hard Rock, and BigRed was cockblocked when trying to go in and see what they had.


 Stop COCKBLOCKING Jim :laugh:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> I also agree that the ID subs do look flea market'ish. The anodized blue VC cap does it, IMHO.


I didn't like the blue either. Hopefully those were just prototypes. They look much more "sophisticated" in black. It is a small pic, but this is what they show for the shallow IDQS on their web page...


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Sadly we did not get the Black aluminum parts in time for CES display models. That blue is hideous and I hate it. I hated building them in that color BUT it was the only parts we had at the time currently. Production models will be all Black like the picture posted above.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> i didn't think the ID stuff looked cheap at all. they follow the same look as the current IDQ. if you think they look cheap, then yeah, you'll think these look cheap. * the display wasn't the greatest, imo tho*.
> 
> i don't think JBL was at CES. i know they had something at Hard Rock, and BigRed was cockblocked when trying to go in and see what they had.


I was not given any sort of free reign on the display sadly... I was told what to cut and I did that hah!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DonH said:


> Sadly we did not get the Black aluminum parts in time for CES display models. That blue is hideous and I hate it. I hated building them in that color BUT it was the only parts we had at the time currently. Production models will be all Black like the picture posted above.





DonH said:


> I was not given any sort of free reign on the display sadly... I was told what to cut and I did that hah!


Excuses, excuses, excuses... 

I look forward to seeing people getting your new gear in their hands and the subsequent reviews.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

i guess i wasn't really paying attention to the blue aluminum part on the ID. i agree, black will look much better.

don, i didn't say it sucked. i meant that i felt it took some focus away from the speakers. i almost rather them just sitting there to fondle.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Was there a IDQ 8 in the show? Anyone snap any pictures? Specs released?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> I almost rather them just sitting there to fondle.


You do like to fondle!!!


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Also interested in IDQ8 info...

Those new FPD amps look awesome.


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

Anybody know if any of those new alpine HUs have ainet?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

ntimd8n-k5 said:


> Anybody know if any of those new alpine HUs have ainet?


Correction : Should be Ainet and optical out for H800 connection.


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

kyheng said:


> Correction : Should be Ainet and optical out for H800 connection.


I thought it needed either/or? I have the 8" now but I hate how I don't have volume control of the 800. Makes no sense to me why they sell a processor with no HUs that have volume control......


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

ntimd8n-k5 said:


> I thought it needed either/or? I have the 8" now but I hate how I don't have volume control of the 800. Makes no sense to me why they sell a processor with no HUs that have volume control......


Well, you need both of them to get a better S/N ratio... 
But it still depend greatly on how H800 treat the signal inputs, will Ainet signal be digital? I don't know as I'm not a fan of Alpine.
Been using Pioneer for 13 years, the signal passing using optical or IP-bus to DEQ-P9 do have some difference. Tested this using a burnt MP3 that feed from XDV-P6 to DEQ-P9 using optical cable and the same MP3 using pendrive connected to CD-UB100.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I also agree that the ID subs do look flea market'ish. The anodized blue magnet (I assume) does it, IMHO.


Exactly. It's the same thought I had when PPI did their new subs. It's gimmicky and unnecessary. Simple and classy still has a place and it's not like ID has the name recognition to support this marketing tactic. Joe Blow isn't looking for ID product so making product that enthusiasts would want to use might be a better idea. IMO of course.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

DonH said:


> Sadly we did not get the Black aluminum parts in time for CES display models. That blue is hideous and I hate it. I hated building them in that color BUT it was the only parts we had at the time currently. Production models will be all Black like the picture posted above.


And with that you can ignore my last post.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Nick, me thinks you should bring the challenger back and we throw the Ultima's in... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> And with that you can ignore my last post.


My reason for pushing the black....


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't think I've seen anyone talk about the new illusion 3" point source, thoughts on those?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

As far as I know they are not available yet.


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

Mitsu1grn said:


> The amps are ZED audio design and those of you out there who know of the sound of the Leviathian amps should know how great these amps are. In my own persona opinion, these amps have a "tube sound" to them. They image and stage well, give a very nice deep stage. High frequencies are not harsh nor does the amp have any of the compression indicative of some class D designs. Are they as good as a Mosconi AS amp? No, not at all. These are small footprint class D amps tha exhibit more of an audiophile sound than I have heard from any other class D amp in the market today.
> 
> $599.00. FPD 600.4 and 900.1 MSRP
> $899.00 FPD 900.6
> ...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Anybody happen to catch any information from the Diamond Audio booth. I've only seen bits and pieces and was hoping someone might have more detailed information. I know Diamond certainly is not what they once were, but I was a big Diamond fan when they originally hit the scene. Some of the new products, particularly the amps, look (as in aesthetics and footprint) pretty nice.


----------



## RG_Nik (Jul 24, 2010)

My photos from the Arc Audio booth and A few general CES pics.
Image Gallery | Nikola Engineering


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

RG_Nik said:


> My photos from the Arc Audio booth and A few general CES pics.
> Image Gallery | Nikola Engineering


It is asking for a password. 

Care to share your thoughts on the new XDI amps?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

And what about this... apparently, it the slim woofer was at CES and car audio is one of their target markets. 

Prescient Audio

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/prescient-audios-super-slim-patd12-woofer


----------



## RG_Nik (Jul 24, 2010)

rton20s said:


> It is asking for a password.
> 
> Care to share your thoughts on the new XDI amps?


Ahh fixed that.

Look good, Sound great. Lots of flexibility for mounting, fairly complete crossover selection for an entry lineup, the impedance switching is cool, no more wasted power in the supply. For example, the 600.4 is a 600W power supply, so allows it to run to 600W into 4 ohms or 2 ohms. All are quite efficient.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the additional pics. 

And hey, that XDi 600.4 board shares my birthday!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> And hey, that XDi 600.4 board shares my birthday!


You're less than 1 year old? That explains it.   :laugh:


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

RG_Nik said:


> My photos from the Arc Audio booth and A few general CES pics.
> Image Gallery | Nikola Engineering


Thanks for sharing. I like the brushed metal finish on amps, although I recognize that they are very much a "heard" and not seen part of the everyday listening experience.


----------



## RG_Nik (Jul 24, 2010)

ReloadedSS said:


> Thanks for sharing. I like the brushed metal finish on amps, although I recognize that they are very much a "heard" and not seen part of the everyday listening experience.


Arc will also be offering a trim kit for this line. So the 3 lower models, with the steel cover, that can be replaced to match the brushed aluminum cover of the higher models. As well, larger covers will mount to smaller amplifiers. So if you were to do a 5 channel install with the XDi604 and the XDi1100.1, and wanted to show off the amps, but felt that the install would look better if the sizes were the same, a trim kit in the 1100.1 size will mount to the 600.4 and give both the same external dimensions.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I think the finish was chosen because it matches the PS8. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Zcorpio (Sep 7, 2011)

edzyy said:


> We'll never get a double din nav with active crossovers.
> 
> Why? Cus it'll cost 3 grand
> 
> ...and the market for those are very slim.


I thought the clarion NX702 did.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Zcorpio said:


> I thought the clarion NX702 did.


It does. And I believe the new top tier Kenwood eXcelon DNN981HD might as well. Still remains to be seen, but some of the specs on their page suggest it might.


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

The Kenwood while having crossovers will not do active.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

THEDUKE said:


> The Kenwood while having crossovers will not do active.


Have you confirmed this with Kenwood, or in person at CES? I'm not second guessing you, but without a published manual all we have is the spec section on the Kenwood page. They currently list 3-way crossovers with no specific information. That is what had some of us confused/hopeful.


----------



## KENNEY (Feb 23, 2011)

Cool CES video. Has the HAT build and Kicker build, and few others. 

Best of CES 2014 - YouTube


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

rton20s said:


> Have you confirmed this with Kenwood, or in person at CES? I'm not second guessing you, but without a published manual all we have is the spec section on the Kenwood page. They currently list 3-way crossovers with no specific information. That is what had some of us confused/hopeful.


Kenwood has always called a 2-way front/rear/sub system a 3-way.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

RG_Nik said:


> Arc will also be offering a trim kit for this line. So the 3 lower models, with the steel cover, that can be replaced to match the brushed aluminum cover of the higher models. As well, larger covers will mount to smaller amplifiers. So if you were to do a 5 channel install with the XDi604 and the XDi1100.1, and wanted to show off the amps, but felt that the install would look better if the sizes were the same, a trim kit in the 1100.1 size will mount to the 600.4 and give both the same external dimensions.


That's pretty cool, can't wait to try them out.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Was just chatting with my local dealer about something else car audio related and he mentioned something that really perked my ears up. He said rumor on the streets is that all of the new Alpine DDIN units coming are going to have optical out. He also said they likely could add in flac support before they ship as well. Anyone else heard such stuff and/or have any further info?


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

james2266 said:


> Was just chatting with my local dealer about something else car audio related and he mentioned something that really perked my ears up. He said rumor on the streets is that all of the new Alpine DDIN units coming are going to have optical out. He also said they likely could add in flac support before they ship as well. Anyone else heard such stuff and/or have any further info?


Optical - yes ( on the 7", 8" , 9" ). 
FLAC support - ?????


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

kustomkaraudio said:


> Optical - yes ( on the 7", 8" , 9" ).
> FLAC support - ?????


Anything else they are adding to the 7 incher? Adding Optical might just have moved Alpine in front of Pioneer NEX for me now. Be nice to get a surround signal to the h800 via optical. Pricing?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Just order a D800 from Hong Kong. Problem solved and you'll have a MUCH faster interface. I HATE that the newer DDs won't let you make any adjustments while the volume "dial" is on the screen. It's stupid.


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

james2266 said:


> Anything else they are adding to the 7 incher? Adding Optical might just have moved Alpine in front of Pioneer NEX for me now. Be nice to get a surround signal to the h800 via optical. Pricing?


They are also adding the- "idata-link" port on the rear of the unit ( which Kenwood had a 1 year exclusive )
HDMI input
Tune-it app compatible
I want to say it does true " dual zone " , although not confirmed.
Price goes up $100.00 to 1,299.99


----------



## Zcorpio (Sep 7, 2011)

The kenwood DNN991 can run active Specs | DNN991HD | eXcelon | Car Electronics | Kenwood USA


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

james2266 said:


> Was just chatting with my local dealer about something else car audio related and he mentioned something that really perked my ears up. He said rumor on the streets is that all of the new Alpine DDIN units coming are going to have optical out. He also said they likely could add in flac support before they ship as well. Anyone else heard such stuff and/or have any further info?


Please be true please be true


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

james2266 said:


> Was just chatting with my local dealer about something else car audio related and he mentioned something that really perked my ears up. He said rumor on the streets is that all of the new Alpine DDIN units coming are going to have optical out. He also said they likely could add in flac support before they ship as well. Anyone else heard such stuff and/or have any further info?



Optical is meaningless without an Ai-Net output otherwise you'll need THREE DIN locations since you'd still need the C800.


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

You know what i'd like to see come out on headunits is the support for exFAT!

I *HATE* having a flash drive in FAT32, it really annoys me. Something small yet soo much more convenient. You need to put some new music onto a flash drive quickly, so you find one somewhere in your PC room and then copy the stuff only to remember that you did not format it first...

If you plan on playing HD movies on your DD then FAT32 won't suffice either, most people would prefer to just keep one HD rip of their movies as opposed to a 1080P rip and then having to keep say a 720P rip just incase they want to put it on a flashdrive and have it play in the car for a road trip etc.


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings again!

There has been a request made for information on the Illusion Audio 3" full range driver so here ya go. 

The driver(s) have been built in prototype. The initial design worked and worked quite well. Several people actually got a chance to see and hold one of those drivers in their hands at CES. The new drivers are going to go through several refinement changes and then new prototypes will be built and then tested. Two drivers are being explored. One is a full range driver and another is a point source driver. Both are expected to be added to the Illusion line soon. We are also pursuing a new shallow mount 4 " midbass driver utilizing the inverted magnet technology. That project is pushing forward as well. Hopefully we will have samples of all three on display at SBN in Daytona in March. 

Nick


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

Shallow mount 4" midbass.

Normally those three things do not add up.
Shallow mount, 4 inch and midbass.  What sort of output does it have or is it more of a midrange?


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> 
> Just got home from CES and I have already been swamped with questions about the ULTIMA speakers, the new Focal class D amps designed by ZED Audio and the Mosconi D2.
> ...


Thanks Nick for chiming in. Looks like Orca had the most exciting list of new products to display on all levels. 

A few questions about the new Ultima line that I can think of and I am sure are crossing other peoples mind.
1. Are they designed to be played with all 6 speakers installed up front? Naturally that would sound best but what is the intended application?
2. Does that include someone from Focal tuning the speakers properly like with the home line or do they depend on the shop for that.
3. Were any of those 6 sets sold to dealers that plan on using them for demo?

Once again excellent work and thank you for coming out with great products at all levels and for providing the superior support to go with.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings again!
> 
> There has been a request made for information on the Illusion Audio 3" full range driver so here ya go.
> 
> ...


3" full range? You don't say? Did anyone happen to get a photo of this while at CES?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> 3" full range? You don't say? Did anyone happen to get a photo of this while at CES?


Midrange with a high roll off. Ideally it will be a 3" component set paired with our Carbon tweeter and then you will be able to purchase a midbass driver kit separately, if you want a 3-Way.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Midrange with a high roll off. Ideally it will be a 3" component set paired with our Carbon tweeter and then you will be able to purchase a midbass driver kit separately, if you want a 3-Way.


I just happen to know a guy who already has a C6 component set. 

Though, it would mean having to add a stand alone DSP.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Though, it would mean having to add a stand alone DSP.


Sounds like a personal problem. HAHA. Just pick up a JT Built iPad bezel and a processor and enjoy it!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Sounds like a personal problem. HAHA. Just pick up a JT Built iPad bezel and a processor and enjoy it!!


Hey... it's only money, right?! 

What else am I going to do with it? Buy diapers for my son?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Hey... it's only money, right?!
> 
> What else am I going to do with it? Buy diapers for my son?


HAHA...valid point.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd be interested in testing out the full range and point source when they become available. or at least seeing some mfg data on them (namely response on and off axis).


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings again all!

On the subject of the Ultima system. It is a two way with sub. You are not going to install the mid bass drivers in the doors without an enclosure though. Ditto with the tweeters. The subs will want a vented enclosure. 

As of right now we are not sure if I go tune each system we sell. We are talking about how best to accomplish the tuning for the system. I will let everyone know when we get that settled. 

There is one set that is probably going to be a demo system in a car. Probably a 911 Porsche based out of the Carolina's. Once the system is in Ill let everyone know where it can be heard. 

Nick


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings again all!
> 
> On the subject of the Ultima system. It is a two way with sub. You are not going to install the mid bass drivers in the doors without an enclosure though. Ditto with the tweeters. The subs will want a vented enclosure.
> 
> ...


Nick yall should build a sound board with them on it to take to knowledge fest. That way the dealers can get a good grasp on the product capabilities and get answers to any questions. These are definitely going to be a product that is going to require a very strong education and support between the dealer and focal. I believe if done right can be a well established product. 

If yall need a good lookin face to help support the product I suppose I could ride along and stand next to them... 
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Arc Audio had a big post on their FB page last night regarding CES 2014 and all of their new products. I won't copy and paste the whole thing, but here are the specs and MSRP of the new XDi amps as well as a description of the Level 1 vs Level 2 cosmetics:



Arc Audio said:


> Level 1 cosmetics-
> Stamped Steep cosmetic cover housing with cnc finish cast mold logo badge.
> 
> Level 2 cosmetics-
> ...


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

Zcorpio said:


> The kenwood DNN991 can run active Specs | DNN991HD | eXcelon | Car Electronics | Kenwood USA


No it will not.
Specs | DNN991HD | eXcelon | CAR ENTERTAINMENT | Kenwood USA


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

And now you understand the confusion on our part because of the different information on Kenwood's site. The only reason I hold out any hope is that their completed specs (Zcorpio's post) have very specific information related to a 3 way crossover option. Someone went to the trouble to create that page and I doubt they made it out of thin air. 

That still isn't enough for me to be confident that it is something Kenwood will offer. Until the units are released, the manual is published, or we get a definitive answer from Kenwood none of us really know.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

There are some new RF Power amps that are Class AB & BR, they have a 2 channel, 4 channel, and mono amp and they are all like 8.3" x 4.25". Super small and if like rockfords other stuff probably underrated. 

There is so much new stuff coming out from some of the older names its nice to see a rebirth of quality car audio, assuming the stuff is good. 

Audiomobile also has a couple oem integration devices called "LineDrive", really can't wait for this stuff to start hitting websites so we can check out all the specs and everything. Even though i'm going to use the XDiV2 it seems everybody is going to tiny amps and i understand thats the market but just don't want to give up durability.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah... I saw that MTX has some new amps and Epsilon is bringing out some tiny new amps from PPI and Soundstream. They also have added a second DSP to each brands lineup. 

Also, if you saw the Sonic Electronix video on the new ID shallow stuff... how bad was that. I don't think the guy was ready to be on video and had absolutely no information about the components or subwoofers. Bad, just bad. 

I also go confirmation from Kenwood that the DNN 991HD will not have 3 way active crossovers. THEDUKE was correct.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I used to really like RF amps...probably 02 and earlier they were really good amps.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

rton20s said:


> Yeah... I saw that MTX has some new amps and Epsilon is bringing out some tiny new amps from PPI and Soundstream. They also have added a second DSP to each brands lineup.
> 
> Also, if you saw the Sonic Electronix video on the new ID shallow stuff... how bad was that. I don't think the guy was ready to be on video and had absolutely no information about the components or subwoofers. Bad, just bad.
> 
> I also go confirmation from Kenwood that the DNN 991HD will not have 3 way active crossovers. THEDUKE was correct.


I was coming online to post about the Sonic Electronix youtube videos. I don't want to spam you guys with it, but if there's interest, let me know and I'll post links (or you can just search for them on youtube). 

Sony expanded the GS line of subs and speakers, looks promising, step back towards the ES stuff and at least to their Specialty Series from a few years back. What did intrigue me was the Sony concept amps. No specs, just smallish looking "mono block" with a removable top cover. Supposedly will get more info later this year.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

THEDUKE said:


> No it will not.
> Specs | DNN991HD | eXcelon | CAR ENTERTAINMENT | Kenwood USA


Kenwoods site has been acting very strange. At some points they have the 3 way active information up (2nd order crossovers lo, bp and hi) with the possible crossover frequencies. At other points, they have been blank. I figured a Swedish "tomte" was living in my computer . In reality, I have no answer as to why at some points there is information and at other points there isn't any. Strange.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> I used to really like RF amps...probably 02 and earlier they were really good amps.


Their newer stuff is still very good, check out the review of the latest Punch 600x4 on pasmag. It's rated at 75x4 and beat that by a lot at 12 volts. At 14v it was almost 130w per channel. My installer has been even pushing me to the Prime series but i would want at least the Punch line.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

I just found these on PIO's website.

PRO Series | Pioneer Electronics USA

The M650PRO and M800PRO aren't too bad looking and the FR/db numbers seem amazing. I'm sure they're in response to RF's Pro line. Anyone see these at CES? Interested in them for boat applications. Yes, I see the cones are paper, figured I could hose 'em down with NeverWet. IB only or could I stuff 'em in a can?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

robtr8 said:


> I just found these on PIO's website.
> 
> PRO Series | Pioneer Electronics USA
> 
> The M650PRO and M800PRO aren't too bad looking and the FR/db numbers seem amazing. I'm sure they're in response to RF's Pro line. Anyone see these at CES? Interested in them for boat applications. Yes, I see the cones are paper, figured I could hose 'em down with NeverWet. IB only or could I stuff 'em in a can?


I think someone started another thread about those before CES. There might be more info on them on there.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, I brought those up some time last year. They've been selling them in Mexico/Central America for a while now. There is one of the Pro 12s in the classifieds section.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry, did a search prior to my post and nothing came up. Explains why there is a one year old "un-boxing" on YouTube.

Searched further and found your post, thanks.


----------

